

Medicine and Cloud Computing  - obb

www.openbiobank.com/hackingmedicine.html<p>It seems from my attendance at the last lab automation conference there was a number of new "kids" on the block tooting cloud computing. The question I was curios to know is: what are you doing about protecting intellectual property for your customers in the cloud? 
Also it seems that the cloud has not yet evolved to the point to not be a single point of failure. What are the cloud computing providers doing to protect patient information such that it can't be hacked or shut down from a major terrorist attack?
There were a couple of speakers post Oracle and IBM'ers that claimed they have been doing Cloud computing for over 10-15 years. Hmm it is relatively a new advent I felt. May be they really meant we've been doing hosting and application service providing through our server technologies and software services for over 10 years and have been trying to build up a cloud computing model???
But were waiting for virtualization perhaps?&#60;p&#62;Not sure but it did make me turn up a brow.&#60;p&#62;All these questions asked were evaded but am sure in due time they will be addressed as us thought leaders keep pressing for answers and customers become less naive.&#60;p&#62;-Petar
======
labauto
Good point

